# Scriblio word packs. (Add your own!)



## NightcoreGamer (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi, I hope I put this in the right spot.
I'm making (and stealing) a bunch of custom word packs for Skribl.io   ->   (skribbl.io - Free Multiplayer Drawing & Guessing Game)   <-
Why am I making this? I like Skriblio and I'm annoyed that there's not a whole lot of premade ready to use word packs for players to copy and paste in.
Why are some not capitalized? Because that's dumb and I hate it.
Feel free to use these as much as you want, share them with your friends, add your own custom words below or copy and paste them to other websites. I'll try to update them as I go along. Enjoy!

Dota 2:
abaddon, alchemist, ancient apparition, Anti-mage, arc warden, axe, bane, batrider, beastmaster, bloodseeker, bounty hunter, brewmaster, bristleback, broodmother, centaur warrunner, chaos knight, chen, clinkz, clockwerk, crystal maiden, dark seer, dark willow, dazzle, death prophet, disruptor, doom, dragon knight, drow ranger, earth spirit, earthshaker, elder titan, ember spirit, enchantress, enigma, faceless void, grimstroke, gyrocopter, huskar, invoker, io, jakiro, juggernaut, keeper of the light, kunkka, legion commander, leshrac, lich, lifestealer, lina, lion, lone druid, luna, lycan, magnus, mars, medusa, meepo, mirana, monkey king, morphling, naga siren, natures prophet, necrophos, night stalker, nyx assassin, ogre magi, omniknight, oracle, outworld devourer, pangolier, phantom assassin, phantom lancer, phoenix, puck, pudge, pugna, queen of pain, razor, riki, rubick, sand king, shadow demon, shadow fiend, shadow shaman, silencer, skywrath mage, slardar, slark, sniper, spectre, spirit breaker, storm spirit, sven, techies, templar assassin, terrorblade, tidehunter, timbersaw, tinker weaver, tiny, treant protector, troll warlord, tusk, underlord, undying, ursa, vengeful spirit, venomancer, viper, visage, warlock, windranger, winter wyvern, witch doctor, wraith king, zeus, 

Fortnite items and weapons:
apple, assault rifle, banana, bandages, boogie bomb, boom bow, burst smg, bush, Chug jug, coconut, combat shotgun, cozy campfire, damage trap, drum gun, dual pistols, dynamite, flint-knock pistol, grenade launcher, hand cannon, hop rock, hunting rifle, impulse grenade, infantry rifle, jetpack, launch pad, medkit, minigun, mounted turret, mushroom, pepper, pistol, rocket launcher, scoped assault rifle, shield potion, slurp juice, small shield potion, sniper rifle, stink bomb, suppressed pistol, suppressed sniper rifle, tactical shotgun, 

Furry phrases and words: 
adopt, adoptable, alien, alligator, anthropomorphic, aquatic, arctic, art slave, avian, awh, awooo, bap, beans, bear, big cat, bio, bird, bite, blep, bone fur, boop, buck, bulge, bulls, canine, cat, cerberus, chakat, chicken, citra, colt, commission, convention, cow, coyote, crocodile, cubs, cuddles, deer, demon, digitrade, dinosaur, doe, dog, dolf, dolphin, donkey, dragon, dutch angel dragon, ears, elk, emoji, emoticon, emoticons, everyfur, fangs, feather, feathered, feathery, feline, fennec, feral, ferret, fish, fluffy, folf, fox, fur, furend, furever, furpile, furrific, furry, fursona, fursuit, fursuit maker, fuzzy paws, gargoyle, gazelle, gecko, goat, greymuzle, groomer, growl, grown fur, gryphon, hiiiii, hiss, horse, hug, huggles, hugs, husky, hybrid, hyena, insect, jackalope, jaguar, kiss, kitsune, knot, kobold, komodo dragon, leopard, lick, lifestyler, lion, lipstick, lizard, manatee, marsupial, mate, mates, minotaur, mlem, monster, murr, mursuit, mursuiting, musk, musky, musky husky, muzzle, naga, narwhal, new fur, nibbles, NSFW, NSFW RP, nuzzles, ocelot, orca, other, otter, OvO, OvU, OwO, OwU, partial fursuit, paw, pawsome, pet, petting, pheonix, pixel art, pony, poodling, puffy paws, quetzalcoatl, rabbit, racoon, rawr, reindeer, roar, rodent, role play, role playing, scalie, scaly, sergal, sergeal, SFW, SFW RP, shapeshifter, shark, skunk, slang, snake, snarl, snoot, snout, snow leopard, snuggles, soft, sparkle dog, species, tail, tickle, tiger, toe beans, unicorn, unidentified, UvO, UvU, UwO, UwU, wag, waggles, wags, weasel, whale, wickerbeast, wiggles, wolf, wolpertinger, wuv, wuzzles, wyvern, yiff, yiffalicious, yiffing, yiffy, young fur, 

League of Legends:
Aatrox, ahri, akali, alistar, amumu, anivia, annie,ashe,aurelion sol, azir, bard, blitzcrank, brand, braum, caitlyn, camille, cassiopeia, chogath, corki, darius, diana, dr mundo, draven, ekko, elise, evelynn, ezreal, fiddlesticks, fiora, fizz, galio, gangplank, garen, gnar, gragas, graves, hecarim, heimerdinger, illaoi, irelia, ivern, janna, jarvan iv , jax, jayce, jhin, jinx, kaisa, kalista, karma, karthus, kassadin, katarina, kayle, kayn, kennen, khazix, kindred, kled, kogmaw, leblanc, lee sin, leona, lissandra, lucian, lulu, lux, malphite, malzahar, maoki, master yi, miss fortune, mordekaiser, morgana, nami, nasus, nautilus, neeko, nidalee, nocturne, nunu, olaf, orianna, ornn, pantheon, poppy, pyke, quinn, rakan, rammus, reksai, renekton, rengar, riven, rumble, ryze, sejuani, shaco, shen, shyvana, singed, sion, sivir, skarner, sona, soraka, swain, sylas, syndra, tahm kench, taliyah, talon, taric, teemo, thresh, tristana, trundle, tryndamere, twisted fate, twitch, udyr, urgot, varus, vayne, veigar, velkoz, vi, viktor, vladimir, volibear, warwick, wukong, xayah, xerath, xin zhao, yasuo, yorick, yuumi, zac, zed, ziggs, zilean, zoe, zyra, 

Minecraft:
anvil, axe, bat, bed, blaze, bookshelf, bow, cave spider, chest, chicken, coal, cow, crafting table, creeper, diamond, dolphin, donkey, drowned, elder guardian, emerald, enchanting table, ender chest, ender dragon, enderman, endermite, evoker, fishing rod, flint and steel, fox, furnace, ghast, gold, guardian, helmet, herobrine, hoe, horse, husk, iron golem, jukebox, llama, magma cube, mule, music disc, nether portal, obsidian, ocelot, panda, parrot, phantom, pig, pillager, rabbit, ravager, shears, sheep, shovel, shulker, silverfish, skeleton, slime, spider, spider jockey, squid, Steve, stray, sword, TNT, torch, trident, turtle, vex, villager, vindicator, witch, wither skeleton, wolf, zombie, zombie pigman, zombie villager,

Overwatch:
Ana, ashe, baptiste, bastion, brigitte, d.va, doomfist, genji, hanzo, junkrat, lucio, mccree, mei, mercy, moira, orisa, pharah, reaper, reinhardt, roadhog, soldier 76, sombra, symmetra, torbjorn, tracer, widowmaker, winston, wrecking ball, zarya, zenyatta, 

Pokemon (first gen.):
Bulbasaur, ivysaur, venusaur, charmander, charmeleon, charizard, squirtle, wartortle, blastoise, caterpie, metapod, butterfree, weedle, kakuna, beedrill, pidgey, pidgeotto, pidgeot, rattata, raticate, spearow, fearow, ekans, arbok, pikachu, raichu, sandshrew, sandslash, nidoran, nidorina, nidoqueen, nidorino, nidoking, clefairy, clefable, vulpix, ninetales, jigglypuff, wigglytuff, zubat, golbat, oddish, gloom, vileplume, paras, parasect, venonat, venomoth, diglett, dugtrio, meowth, persian, psyduck, golduck, mankey, primeape, growlithe, arcanine, poliwag, poliwhirl, poliwrath, abra, kadabra, alakazam, machop, machoke, machamp, bellsprout, weepinbell, victreebel, tentacool, tentacruel, geodude, graveler, golem, ponyta, rapidash, slowpoke, slowbro, magnemite, magneton, farfetch’d, doduo, dodrio, seel, dewgong, grimer, muk, shellder, cloyster, gastly, haunter, genger, onix, drowzee, hypno, krabby, kingler, voltorb, electrode, exeggcute, exeggutor, cubone, marowak, hitmonlee, hitmonchan, lickitung, koffing, weezing, rhyhorn, rhydon, chansey, tangela, kangaskhan, horsea, seadra, goldeen, seaking, staryu, starmie, mr mime, scyther, jynx, electabuzz, magmar, pinsir, tauros, magikarp, gyrados, lapras, ditto, eevee, vaporeon, jolteon, flareon, porygon, omanyte, omastar, kabuto, kabutops, aerodactyl, snorlax, articuno, zapdos, moltres, dratini, dragonair, dragonite, mewtwo, mew, 

Runescape skills:
agility, Attack, construction, cooking, crafting, defence, farming, firemaking, fishing, fletching, herblore, hitpoints, hunter, magic, mining, prayer, ranged, runecrafting, slayer, smithing, strength, thieving, woodcutting,

Super Mario Brothers:
birdo, boo, bowser, bowser jr, bullet bill, diddy kong, donkey kong, dragon coin, dry bones, feather, fire flower, goomba, hammer bro, koopa troopa, lakitu, luigi, magikoopa, Mario, piranha plant, princess daisy, princess peach, red coin, shy guy, star power, super mushroom, tanooki suit, toad, waluigi, wario, yoshi, 

Super Smash Brothers (and all the sequels):
bayonetta, bowser, bowser jr, captain falcon, chrom, cloud, corrin, daisy, dark pit, dark samus, diddy kong, donkey kong, dr mario, duck hunt, falco, fox, ganondorf, greninja, ice climbers, ike, incineroar, inkling, isabelle, jigglypuff, joker,, ken, king dedede, kirby, link, little mac, lucario, lucas, lucina, luigi, Mario, mario, marth, mega man, meta knight, mewtwo, mii fighter, mr game & watch, ness, olimar, pac-man, palutena, peach, pichu, pikachu, pikmin, piranha plant, pit, pokemon trainer, richter,king k rool, ridley, rob, robin, rosalina, roy, ryu, samus, sheik, shulk, simon, snake, sonic, toon link, villager, waluigi, wario, wii fit trainer, wolf, yoshi, young link, zelda, zero suit samus, 

World of Warcraft:
blood elf, death knight, demon hunter, draenei, druid, dwarf, gnome, goblin, Human, hunter, mage, monk, night elf, orc, paladin, pandaren, priest, rogue, shaman, tauren, troll, undead, warlock, warrior, worgen,


----------



## NightcoreGamer (Dec 15, 2019)

Clash Royale cards:
Archers, arrows, baby dragon, balloon, bandit, barbarian barrel, barbarian hut, barbarians, bats, battle ram, bomber, bomber tower, bowler, cannon, cannon cart, clone spell, dark prince, dart goblin, electro wizard, elite barbarians, elixir collector, executioner, fire spirits, fireball, flying machine, freeze, furnace, giant, giant skeleton, goblin barrel, goblin gang, goblin hut, goblins, golem, graveyard, guards, heal, hog rider, hunter, ice golem, ice spirit, ice wizard, inferno dragon, inferno tower, knight, lava hound, lava pups, lightning, lumberjack, magic archer, mega knight, mega minion, miner, mini pekka, minion horde, minions, mirror, mortar, musketeer, night witch, pekka, poison, prince, princess, rage, rocket, royal ghost, royal giant, skeleton army, skeleton barrel, skeletons, sparky, spear goblin, tesla, the log, three musketeers, tombstone, tornado, valkyrie, witch, wizard, x-bow, zap, zappies, 

Not enough room from the first post.


----------

